# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Συσκευή ISDN σε Αναλογική Πόρτα

## gkoutr

Χαιρετώ το φόρουμ.
Το πρώτο μου μύνημα και σίγουρα όχι το τελευταίο    :Very Happy:  

Λοιπόν η ερώτηση: Έχω συσκευή ISDN DECT και ρωτώ άν ξέρετε άν μπορώ να τη συνδέσω σε αναλογική γραμμή ;      :Embarassed:  
Με πατέντα για τα καλώδια φυσικά  
Παλιά είχα διαβάσει κάτι ανάλογο μπορεί να συμβεί με τη βοήθεια κάποιου φίλτρου, είχα ρωτήσει στον πΟΤΕ και μου είπαν ότι τους είχε τελειώσει. Μετά το ξέχασα γιατί δεν με ενδιέφερε.

Ευχαριστώ και καλορίζικός σας
Γιάννης

 :Respekt:

----------


## HawkPilot

Νομίζω ότι δε μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που λες γιατί οι αμιγώς ISDN συσκευές "κουμπώνουν" στο S-bus στο οποίο κυκλοφορεί ψηφιακό και όχι αναλογικό σήμα.

----------

